# St. Thomas Charlotte Amalie info



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I am looking for a decent place for everyone in our travel group to meet before our ferry ride to Tortola. Can anyone suggest a nice little bar to have some refreshing drinks and enjoy nice views that is near the ferry dock in Charlotte Amalie?

Thanks


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

If you can get dropped at the Ferry they will keep your luggage while you walk or take a group taxi down the waterfront. There is an open air bar/restaurant visible from the street. That way you don't have to deal will your luggage. I believe the name was the Greenhouse.


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

The easiest will be the Petite Pump Room upstairs above the Ferry Terminal, you also are right beside French Town, Hook Line and Sinker is at the Marina there. The Greenhouse is like a Caribbean Bennigan's in the middle of the downtown shopping district.
Jay


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Pump Room is clearly the simplest and you can watch the air taxi off and land.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Another vote for the Pump Room. Right at the ferry terminal. Nothing could be easier.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone. We decided on the pump room for it's pure convenience although a Bennigans like place is awfully tempting


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

*Re: St. Thomas Charlotte Amalie info - Taxi info?*

Can anyone tell what to expect to pay for cab fare from the STT airport to the CA ferry dock / Pump Room?

Any other advice on cabs? Do I just head for the taxi stand at the airport or make arrangements ahead of time?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

$8 per person each way. They are lined up at both the ferry dock and airport. You will ride with many others and probably not leave until the van is full. Doesn't take long.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Hopefully they will consider us a full load with 6 adults and one child.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Tim R. said:


> Hopefully they will consider us a full load with 6 adults and one child.


It's good to be hopeful. In practice, from the airport, the taxi doesn't move until it is filled to capacity. Just be prepared should that be your experience. On top of the published rate there is a $2/bag fee. You can look here St. Thomas Island Guide: Taxis & Rates
The area you are going to is Frenchtown or what is listed as Holiday Inn (no longer).

Have fun.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

FarCry said:


> It's good to be hopeful. In practice, from the airport, the taxi doesn't move until it is filled to capacity. Just be prepared should that be your experience. On top of the published rate there is a $2/bag fee. You can look here St. Thomas Island Guide: Taxis & Rates
> The area you are going to is Frenchtown or what is listed as Holiday Inn (no longer).
> 
> Have fun.


Funny, I've never seen that nor knew of the bag fee. We've always traveled with a single carryon and I see the fee is actually $6 from the airport to the ferry, plus $2 for the bag.

Here is a true story. First time I did this, I got out and asked how much for two people. I thought he said $60, which I thought was getting ripped off, but thought I should have asked before I got aboard. I went to hand the guy three 20 dollar bills. He stopped and said, "I'm an honest man and can't take that, it's 16 dollars" The accent got me. I gave him 20.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Funny, I've never seen that nor knew of the bag fee. We've always traveled with a single carryon and I see the fee is actually $6 from the airport to the ferry, plus $2 for the bag.
> 
> Here is a true story. First time I did this, I got out and asked how much for two people. I thought he said $60, which I thought was getting ripped off, but thought I should have asked before I got aboard. I went to hand the guy three 20 dollar bills. He stopped and said, "I'm an honest man and can't take that, it's 16 dollars" The accent got me. I gave him 20.


Ya mon. Ilon mon taulk dem way.

Actually there is a large sign posted on the wall just as you leave the baggage area of the airport with all the fares posted. All taxicabs have fare sheets inside for you to see if you request them. If ever you are having problems with a taxi driver, just write down the license plate number and call the Dept of Tourism. We do not like unhappy tourists!!!! The majority of the drivers are good people. If you like your driver, you can always ask him for a card and call to have him pick you up on your return. Most would be glad to haul a group.


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

If I'm reading the schedule correctly it's $7 fare for 1 mon, and $6 each for a group from STT airport to the CA ferry dock. Red Hook is $13 for 1 mon and $10 each for a group. Plus $2 per bag, plus a tip. Right?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

SteveInMD said:


> If I'm reading the schedule correctly it's $7 fare for 1 mon, and $6 each for a group from STT airport to the CA ferry dock. Red Hook is $13 for 1 mon and $10 each for a group. Plus $2 per bag, plus a tip. Right?


I honestly don't know. I just did a quick Google search and posted the first one that had a schedule. It may or may not be current. The most current rates will be posted on the wall at the airport and inside of the taxis.


----------

